# Show off your little lights!



## magellan

By "little" I mean something smaller than AA format in alkaline or NiMH or smaller than a CR123A in lithium ion.

I have a few AAA lights but most of what I show here is CR2, 14250, 10280, and 10180 size.

Missing in the photo is my Tain Ottavino 10280 which I just bought but hasn't arrived yet in the mail.

All these lights are different. The 3 Muyshondts in the middle that look similar are an Aeon Mark I & II and an Ion. The two lights to the left of the Muyshondts that look similar are a Nitecore Sens Mini and a Nitecore EZ.


----------



## ven

Very very nice collection there:thumbsup:,i like those a lot

I only have a couple of small lights,both 10180 fed,DQG spy and fairy,spy on keys




For size the brass fairy next to AAA lights




Fairy in the mouth of the mm15vn












Blooming marvellous


----------



## mcnair55

Just been to my local electrical wholesaler,wish i had my camera they had a wonderful display of little lights.


----------



## magellan

Great photos of your lights.

I have a mm15vn too that I recently picked up.


----------



## magellan

Interesting that a photo shop had such a nice collection. We're they mostly AAAs?


----------



## ven

mcnair55 said:


> Just been to my local electrical wholesaler,wish i had my camera they had a wonderful display of little lights.



Well mr mcnair ,you should have gone to your local camera shop 1st :nana: :laughing:

No edc of phone for camera ?

I look forward to the return banter:thumbsup:


----------



## ven

magellan said:


> Great photos of your lights.
> 
> I have a mm15vn too that I recently picked up.



Thank you and yes its a great light the mm15vn,i hope you enjoy it as much as i do,amazing WOW light.

Unfortunately most are either AAA or AA(10440/14500) fed in my collection as an on me edc i prefer(in coat etc),on keys i prefer smaller due to size/weight
"Just some" of my small shiny lights,but not smaller than AAA




Mr yoyo will be along at some point,and grace us with his family of small lights(dont say collection,its a family)


----------



## ven

Here is a pic of the spy and edc knife on keys


----------



## yoyoman

Mr. Ven is right. I have to go to a meeting. I'll post my set this afternoon.


----------



## magellan

Nice set of AAs (which really qualify as "little lights" too).

Yes, I really like my mm15vn. It's a beast.


----------



## magellan

Thanks. I look forward to it.

Aficianadoes of tiny lights will no doubt note that my collection is missing a few things like a Drake and Draco but I plan on rectifying that soon.  Would love to find an Exolion too.

The one light I show that might be unfamiliar for EDC use is the thick barreled black light to the right of the AAAs in the photo. That's because it's a Lumintop X10 CR2 pistol light that I removed from the gun rail mounting clamps and actually works pretty well as an EDC light, except that it's thicker and heavier than most of my CR123A lights because it's built like a tank. But it doesn't have any thermal issues like the MJP Extreme Micro in the photo, which gets pretty hot, which I attribute to all the extra metal.


----------



## yoyoman

Sub-AAA lights





DQG Spy and Keys





AAA lights


----------



## ven




----------



## ven

Hay there mr yoyo,that would be great in the" you know when your a flashaholic..........." thread

Cut meeting short or avoided meeting to post pics of my awesome small family of lights :laughing:


----------



## mcnair55

ven said:


> Well mr mcnair ,you should have gone to your local camera shop 1st :nana: :laughing:
> 
> No edc of phone for camera ?
> 
> I look forward to the return banter:thumbsup:



Of course i could have used the camera on my phone if i only knew how it worked.:nana:,presume it is very much like a torch stick a battery in and press for on but which pocket would i keep the multi meter in as i am sure the experts will be measuring the batteries before taking a picture.:devil:


----------



## ven

mcnair55 said:


> Of course i could have used the camera on my phone if i only knew how it worked.:nana:,presume it is very much like a torch stick a battery in and press for on but which pocket would i keep the multi meter in as i am sure the experts will be measuring the batteries before taking a picture.:devil:




:laughing: like it!!!

I dont have enough room for a MM with my 5 edcs:nana:


----------



## magellan

Awesome collection of sub AAA and AAA lights!

Your photo reminded me that I need to get a DQG Spy.

Also what are the two little copper lights?

I'm still learning the ropes on these tiny lights. There's more there than meets the eye. 

Fans of little lights will no doubt recall this thread which I found very enlightening:

http://www.lygte-info.dk/review/Review below AAA UK.html


----------



## yoyoman

The 2 little lights were from a run by a guy from a German light forum. He started with the Lumentop copper Worm and several of us convinced him to do a run for Maratac AAA lights. They are sweet.


----------



## magellan

Ahhh. No wonder I didnt recognize it. Sweet.

I recently bought the regular AAA Maratac copper. Nice little light but I encountered a funny problem. It will accommodate my Duracell Coppertop alkaline batteries but my Tenergy and Sanyo Eneloop NiMH are too fat by a fraction of a millimeter. Weird. 

But we're probably talking about 1/10th of a millimeter if that. Is it possible that NiMH rechargeables are just slightly bigger and I never knew about it until now? But none of my other AAA lights have this problem. I'm thinking of bringing this up on the battery forum.


----------



## Swede74

This is one area I could definitely improve in. I have some single AAA lights (the Fenix is for size reference in this picture) but when it comes to really tiny lights, my collection is quite meager, and a bit "I found it at the gas station for $1"-heavy  I put the rubber cover on the Led Lenser to make it more toothfriendly, but after reading about what happened to a fellow countrywoman (she accidentally swallowed a fork) I'm very reluctant to hold a small light between my teeth.


----------



## Monocrom

Most of these lights are downright adorable.


----------



## yoyoman

Since most of them run on 10180 li-ions, I consider them little beasts.


----------



## magellan

yoyoman said:


> Since most of them run on 10180 li-ions, I consider them little beasts.



I love my little 10180 lights. They are truly little powerhouses. Is there a tinier light that works as hard ounce for ounce, or maybe rather gram for gram in terms of light output for its size?  in fact I bought three of the little USB chargers so I have one for the car, one at home, and one for my office. Sometimes I carry one in my pocket which I charge off of a small USB battery bank. These being diminutive lithium cobalt and not lithium manganese batteries hopefully one will never blow up in my pocket during recharge.


----------



## magellan

Swede74 said:


> This is one area I could definitely improve in. I have some single AAA lights (the Fenix is for size reference in this picture) but when it comes to really tiny lights, my collection is quite meager, and a bit "I found it at the gas station for $1"-heavy  I put the rubber cover on the Led Lenser to make it more toothfriendly, but after reading about what happened to a fellow countrywoman (she accidentally swallowed a fork) I'm very reluctant to hold a small light between my teeth.




Ha ha. The Grundig looks like a little beer keg.


----------



## yoyoman

I have a few 1/3 AAA size NiMH cells. Less output but more runtime and I guess a little safer. Most of the lights that use 10180 cells don't have low voltage warning or cut off. You need to notice that they are getting dimmer, which is tricky with QTC. On the other hand, I regularly check the cell's voltage with a meter, top off the charge with a good quality charger, keep track of how long I run them and I've never had a problem. They are very useful lights and impress people.


----------



## magellan

That's great battery discipline you're doing there. I should check the voltage more often too.

Good point about the cutoff problem. I try to pay attention to any dimming but with the naked eye it's not foolproof.

So what I do is to basically recharge every few days even if I don't use the light that much. I have lots of these Mophie 6000 mAh USB power banks around the house and there's usually one nearby to plug in the little charger. Since lithium ions don't have a memory problem like NiMH that doesn't pose a problem. But I've read that keeping lithium ions always in a high state of charge could be an issue. So maybe I've just traded one risk for another.


----------



## yoyoman

I've also read that you shouldn't store li-ions fully charged. I believe that applies to long term storage. But no problem keeping the cells that get used fully charged.


----------



## magellan

yoyoman said:


> I've also read that you shouldn't store li-ions fully charged. I believe that applies to long term storage. But no problem keeping the cells that get used fully charged.



Okay, I read something similar come to think of it. It also said manufacturers preferred to ship cells at about 2/3 of full charge, probably related to just sitting in storage or on the shelf like you said.


----------



## magellan

I just got my Tain Ottavino in the mail. Awesome little light. Didn't expect the high mode to be so bright. It's brighter than my Olight i3 EOS AAA light, and even brighter than the Steve Ku. This is my second 10280 light after the Steve Ku 44DD titanium. I'll post a photo of it later.


----------



## ven

magellan said:


> I just got my Tain Ottavino in the mail. Awesome little light. Didn't expect the high mode to be so bright. It's brighter than my Olight i3 EOS AAA light, and even brighter than the Steve Ku. This is my second 10280 light after the Steve Ku 44DD titanium. I'll post a photo of it later.



Awesome,congrats, look forward to the pics


----------



## magellan

I said I'd post photos of my new Tain Ottavino. Next to it is another new arrival, a Maratac copper AAA for comparison. The low light photo shows how well the diffuser cap glows in the dark.

I used my Olight i3 EOS AAA light which has an XP-G2 emitter on high (80 lumens) as my light source. 

Oops, looks like the third photo didn't load. Will correct shortly.




[/URL]


----------



## mcnair55

I am off to Wilkies this afternoon to get the US version of the Energizer key chain light if they stock it,i am so excited.


----------



## magellan

Cool. Good luck with your little light hunt!


----------



## ven

Stunning magallan............stunning ,i love it


----------



## magellan

Here's the third photo showing the diffuser cap. You can even see a bit of the glow reflecting off the metal of the USB connector on the charger. Also you can see the purple trit in the tail of the Ottavino.






[/URL]


----------



## magellan

ven said:


> Stunning magallan............stunning ,i love it



Thanks. I'm really excited to get this great little light. As they say, good things come in small packages!


----------



## magellan

I just posted this photo on the Show Off Your Copper thread. It's not pure copper, but bronze is mostly copper. This is a closeup of the Muyshondt Ion CR2 light from my earlier group photos in aluminum bronze.


----------



## ven

Like a lot


----------



## magellan

ven said:


> Like a lot



Thanks!

I'd never had a light with a fancy fob before. The fob makes it a lot harder for a small light like this to get away from you and drop it on concrete or whatever and ding it. From now on I'm going to have fobs on my more expensive lights if I plan to carry them.


----------



## ven

Drops on concrete

:laughing:

Ok on a serious note(well not really tbh) i do find them easier to handle if not attached to anything(like keys etc). In short i am a clumsy *beep* so having something there imo too helps grip and gives that more of a security feel as well.

Really nice lights you have at some point (when my very bad week/month is done with) i will be looking into some smaller special lights at a later dateTill then i can admire yours and others .................and hopefully more yet when other members show their lights


----------



## magellan

Actually I rarely carry my more valuable lights. I can't bear the thought of dinging one because I was clumsy or careless, so they are pretty much shelf queens. But once in a while I do, in which case I'm extra careful.


----------



## yoyoman

Only the first scratch or ding hurts. Most of my "expensive" lights are a pleasure to use. Great UI, beam, tint, ergonomics, material, build quality, etc. are what make them expensive and a pleasure to use. I also frequently use a lanyard - one end clips to a belt loop on my pants and the end is clipped or tied to the light and the lanyard is long enough so it doesn't hinder using the light, but short enough so if I drop the light, it doesn't hit the ground. I started doing this when I used to do a lot of salt water fishing. I got tired of dropping knives, pliers, and other tools in the water. The lanyard can be ornate (braids and fancy knots) or very simple. Both types work.


----------



## magellan

A lanyard sounds like a great idea. I might give that a try for my pricier lights.


----------



## yoyoman

Go for it and then you can join the No Shelf Queens Club.


----------



## magellan

LOL

I think I have a ways to go on that.


----------



## H.J.M.

[/URL][/IMG]Fossils, foursevens and fenix.:candle:


----------



## ven

I have a couple of e25 bursts,great lights





dgq hobi






tubevn


----------



## kooter

This is an old pic and I have added a few Peaks since then. 




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## H.J.M.

I agree, E25 is a little thrower for 2aa light. The diffuser makes a huge difference using it indoors. I like the lantern effect.(flood) make the light more practical.. If i don't lose the diffuser...


----------



## LedTed

Does this thread make anyone else thinking of a children's gospel song?


----------



## Capolini

EDIT: I JUST READ POST ONE! I GUESS I AM DISQUALIFIED!

First I apologize for the distractions,,,,,,,,I used my Bootleg Hendrix album for stability on my "Small tiled" table! Then of course the awesome wallpaper!Plenty of little torches for me. My majority of lights are high powered throwers!:thumbsup:

*From left to right: VTC5-NITECORE SENS CR-S10-D25Cvn Ti-PD12vn-SL2cVN-MINICREEvn[SIPIK] W/XPG2-SC62-S20






*


----------



## magellan

Very nice guys. Some great lights there.


----------



## magellan

Some recent additions, all AAA or 10440 lights except for the one on the left, which is 10250.

From left to right, an MBI HF-R (my second), 2 Maratac stainless, a Maratac copper (my second), a Vinh modded Thrunite TiSvn flamed titanium, and a MBI HF.


----------



## Jay R

Did someone say small?


----------



## magellan

LOL

Awesome!


----------



## Jay R

Or one so small my Lego friend has to hold it.


----------



## Str8stroke

Jay R, nice group shot there my friend.


----------



## Jay R

Thanks. Only, now I have to put them all back !


----------



## Str8stroke

Send them to me for safe storage. :thumbsup::devil::nana:


----------



## Rockyf07

AAA -> AA


----------



## magellan

Nice collection of AAA size lights and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Str8stroke

Rocky, those look great my friend. You are more than welcome here. lol Feel free to post more amigo!


----------



## magellan

Plus I like his choice of spirits. LOL


----------



## magellan

I just got another Maratac AAA stainless and another copper model in used but good condition so thought I'd do a group photo along with the slightly larger but very similar Thrunite TiS flamed titanium model on the far right. The flaming as you can see gives it a blued steel like appearance. I removed the clip on one of the stainless. The different tints of the coppers are because after I applied the copper cleaner they start to tarnish again.

The one on the far left is a Rev. 1 model, the other four Maratacs are more recent.


----------



## Father Azmodius

I can only imagine what your entire collection looks like Magellan


----------



## magellan

Thanks! Some day I should do a group photo, but I might need a very wide angle lens.


----------



## magellan

Currently editing to post better photos.


----------



## magellan

Well, the photos didn't come out any better, but anyway, here they are.

Hasn't been any action on this thread in a while, so here's all my really tiny lights (minus an Oveready Peak 10180 and MBI HF-R 10250 that I forgot were in my pockets ), i.e., those taking sub-CR2 size batteries such as 10180, 10220, 10250, 10280, etc. Shown with extras such as 10440 extensions for the MBI and TnC lights, extra heads, etc. The CooYoo's are in the background still in the packs.
.



.



.


----------



## yoyoman

Just a few and I forgot some.


----------



## magellan

Still a nice little grouping.

I picked up one of those small copper bodies a few months ago and put a Maratac head on it. Cool little light with a 1/3 AAA NiMH battery as you know.


----------



## yoyoman

I'm running those 2 copper bodies with small NiMH cells. Not pocket rockets, but longer run time. The modded Worm has a very warm tint and the modded Maratac has a neutral tine (on the warm side of neutral).

The Oveready Peaks run on 10180 li-ions and the Tain on a 10280 (IIRC).

The DQG Spy is on my key chain with a small delrin capsule to hold a spare cell. Lighter than the SS Overeadey Peaks or copper tinies.

I like little lights because I'm happy to sacrifice runtime for the small footprint.


----------



## magellan

I do something similar, I EDC a CooYoo stainless 10180, or a DQG Spy brass, plus an Overready Peak Eiger 10180 stainless and a Thrunite AAA TiS titanium. The little copper light is only for house use since it's so rare I don't want to drop it or lose it.


----------



## Str8stroke

YoYo, can we buy those little copper bodies? That is real slick.


----------



## magellan

Those are custom bodies that Fritz15 in Germany made by cutting down a copper Lumintop Worm.

That was some years back. I don't think he's doing it anymore. Does anybody know if he's still on the CPF?


----------



## yoyoman

I believe that Fritz15 did the machining and Herculaneum79 was the front man. He used to post here but I haven't seen a post from him in some time. (You can search "mini copper worm" to find the original thread.) I don't understand German so I've never even looked at the German flashlight site.

A little off topic, but I met Herculaneum79 - he was visiting friends near me and I met him at the local train station. Took delivery of my mini worm and we showed each other lights. He had a Lux-RC Lab light and it the first time I'd seen one. Very cool. A nice guy and it is too bad he doesn't post on CPF anymore.


----------



## Prepped

I love 'dings' and signs of wear on my lights. Come to think of it, on everything I own to be honest. I guess that stems from being in the infantry and judging others whose boots aren't muddied and falling apart :laughing:
But I think it adds some character. I don't baby any of my gear, but at the same time I don't go out of my way to bash it up. I just use it, and in doing so it gets some scrapes, bruises, and scars that make it look awesome, IMO.


----------



## Str8stroke

Thanks for the reply and info. Mag & yoyo. 

Yoyo, interesting story. That is kinda one of those "small world" stories. But then, they vanish and we are reminded it really is a big world.  

It would be cool if we had some of the CPF vets who could put a thread together that would only contain links to really neat members, who are no longer active, and link their most impressive contributions. Sorta like a road map of how we got where we are today. I envision it to contain noting but links. Or maybe a link to a new thread that folks could then comment on. That way the main link thread wouldn't get clutter with "Where Are They Now" stuff. Which don't get me wrong, a Where Are They Now thread would be neat too. Maybe one of the good thread starters could create that? I don't know enough of the older, no longer active members to start it. I recall reading a thread sorta like this a while back but it didn't say what they did and link them. Hope I didn't loose everyone in this rambling paragraph. lol 

Hey mag, I hope I didn't just derail your Show off your little lights just now, cause I love this thread.  Thank you


----------



## magellan

No prob, Str8, I think that's a great idea.


----------



## magellan

yoyoman said:


> I believe that Fritz15 did the machining and Herculaneum79 was the front man. He used to post here but I haven't seen a post from him in some time. (You can search "mini copper worm" to find the original thread.) I don't understand German so I've never even looked at the German flashlight site.
> 
> A little off topic, but I met Herculaneum79 - he was visiting friends near me and I met him at the local train station. Took delivery of my mini worm and we showed each other lights. He had a Lux-RC Lab light and it the first time I'd seen one. Very cool. A nice guy and it is too bad he doesn't post on CPF anymore.



Great story. I was sure there was one there somewhere.


----------



## RGRAY

*CooYoo *ss, cu, ti brushed, ti sb, ti blue* MecArmy* ss, ti brushed:


----------



## RGRAY

DQGs 10180s:
Fairy brass (2 green tritium), Hobi brass, battery case brass, Hobi ti, battery case ti,Spy ti (1 green tritium), Spy ti (3 green tritium), Spy ti (3 blue tritium)


----------



## RGRAY

*Velenos:*
Battery case 
Battery case 
Battery case 
38DD ti (ice blue tritium) 
40DD ti (green tritium) 
40DD Damascus (ice blue tritium) 
44DD ti (green tritium) 
QDD ti (green tritium)
QDD #0172 brushed ss (green tritium) 
QDD #0442 brushed ss (green tritium) 
QD2 black ss (green tritium) 
QD2 black ss (ice blue tritium) 
QD2 brushed ss (green tritium 
QD2 brushed ss (green tritium 
QD2 brushed ss (blue tritium)
QD2 brushed ss (yellow tritium)
QD2 brushed ss (green tritium)


----------



## magellan

Great photos and collection. Also love the trit shots.


----------



## Monocrom

RGRAY said:


> *CooYoo *ss, cu, ti brushed, ti sb, ti blue* MecArmy* ss, ti brushed:



Considering getting one myself. Which of those is your favorite?


----------



## fnhfive7

Those DQG's are tiny! They are on my "to buy" list for sure.


----------



## ven

Some very nice collections, last couple i added are cooyoo's, one ss which has been on my keys for a while(still looks new) and a sand ti. Mine gets used quite frequently as its always at hand when out(living with car keys). Being so small and unnoticeable with weight, makes a perfect edc for me.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

TubeVN


----------



## Str8stroke

Posted this in another thread. Figured it fit here too. Some triple As.


----------



## magellan

Monocrom said:


> Considering getting one myself. Which of those is your favorite?



I like the copper and brass of course, but the blued titanium is purdy too.


----------



## RGRAY

Monocrom said:


> Considering getting one myself. Which of those is your favorite?




The titanium for sure.
Either the brushed or blue CooYoo ti.


----------



## Monocrom

Thanks for the responses, guys.


----------



## magellan

ven said:


> Some very nice collections, last couple i added are cooyoo's, one ss which has been on my keys for a while(still looks new) and a sand ti. Mine gets used quite frequently as its always at hand when out(living with car keys). Being so small and unnoticeable with weight, makes a perfect edc for me.



Nice little lineup. Those are some of my favorite little lights.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner




----------



## JRCARRERAS

Maratac Copper Cr123, AAA Maratac's (Copper, Brass, Titanium, Stainless Steel, Aluminum)




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## magellan

Nice lineup! I'm still missing the brass, but they say they'll be back in stock in Jan. if I remember right.


----------



## JRCARRERAS

magellan said:


> Nice lineup! I'm still missing the brass, but they say they'll be back in stock in Jan. if I remember right.



Thank you!! and yes, you are right, they should be in stock by January 14th 2016.


----------



## sandalian

I haven't take their picture in a single frame, so here they are:


----------



## RGRAY

Veleno Helix Zi japanese order.
1 green tritium vial in tail and free standing.


----------



## ven

That is a beauty


----------



## magellan

JRCARRERAS said:


> Thank you!! and yes, you are right, they should be in stock by January 14th 2016.



Thanks! I'm looking forward to ordering a couple.


----------



## RGRAY

My two new tiny lights. 
Modamag Drake and Draco.


----------



## magellan

Congrats on a beautiful pair. Are they both recent or just one?

It looks like the Drake is the DLC one and the Draco has the AlTiN coating?


----------



## magellan

I also posted this over on the dupes thread, but I thought I'd post it here too.

A couple of new arrivals from Olaf S's big Lummi Century sale has necessitated an updated photo of my Lummi Raws:
.



.



.
Shown are 7 Lummi Raw CR2 models, 5 in aluminum, 1 silver (2nd from right), and the rare half silver, half titanium (far right, very rare, only a few in existence). One of the aluminums has a red emitter (very rare), and one has a blue emitter (also very rare).

I don't know why the one on the far left is slightly longer. Maybe there's a Lummi expert around who can say why.
.


----------



## RGRAY

magellan said:


> Congrats on a beautiful pair. Are they both recent or just one?
> 
> It looks like the Drake is the DLC one and the Draco has the AlTiN coating?



Both Titanium with TiN coating and sapphire lens.

Look in CPF MALL sold.


----------



## magellan

Nice, will check out the listing.


----------



## RGRAY

magellan said:


> Nice, will check out the listing.


*DRAKE*
http://www.panjo.com/buy/modamag-dr...40013?index=11&internalReferral=subpanjo_feed
*DRACO
*http://www.panjo.com/buy/modamag-dr...40011?index=10&internalReferral=subpanjo_feed


----------



## RGRAY

Just showing off some small flashlight pictures I took tonight, my favorites.


----------



## RGRAY

Another nice picture.



Wouldn't a Veleno *Dogbone *and a Ottavino *Damascus 10280* look GREAT in this picture?:bow::rock::ironic::thumbsup:oo::wave:


----------



## Jay R

magellan said:


> I don't know why the one on the far left is slightly longer. Maybe there's a Lummi expert around who can say why.
> .



Earlier design. The end of the tailcap was slightly thicker and I believe the reflector is slightly deeper so the design had to be longer to fit.

ps. I thought you WERE the Lummi expert !


----------



## magellan

Jay R said:


> Earlier design. The end of the tailcap was slightly thicker and I believe the reflector is slightly deeper so the design had to be longer to fit.
> 
> ps. I thought you WERE the Lummi expert !



LOL

There's a big difference between collector and expert.  

But I'm learning. 

I did notice the reflector seemed deeper compared to the others but didn't know the details on things like the emitters and if they had changed. Then eric242 mentioned on the dupes thread that Rob had switched from Luxeon to XR-E emitters at some point.


----------



## magellan

RGRAY said:


> Another nice picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't a Veleno *Dogbone *and a Ottavino *Damascus 10280* look GREAT in this picture?:bow::rock::ironic::thumbsup:oo::wave:



LOL

Also beautiful photos and lights!


----------



## RGRAY

I got my MODAMAGS today (DRAKE and DRACO) wih extra rings, batteries and manuals.
They were bought as a set and I'm keeping them as a set.
They just need tritium vials and my wife has put in about 40 vials already.
I can't decide between ice blue and green?


----------



## RGRAY

Here is a comparison of the 44DD and the Draco both 10280.


----------



## RGRAY

I think I saved the best for last, my 10180s comparison.
BY SIZE: SPY, WEE, DRAKE, D2, P-1, QUANTUM, OTTAVINO



AND RANDOM:


----------



## RGRAY

OH, one more.
Does anyone know anything about this MECARMY I just ordered?


----------



## archimedes

Tried to PM you @magellan ... your box is full


----------



## nbp

Please refrain from posting other members' full names without their permission. Several posts have been edited to protect privacy. Thanks everyone.


----------



## magellan

archimedes said:


> Tried to PM you @magellan ... your box is full



Okay, will delete some messages but it says I still have some capacity.

Try it now.


----------



## magellan

RGRAY said:


> I think I saved the best for last, my 10180s comparison.
> BY SIZE: SPY, WEE, DRAKE, D2, P-1, QUANTUM, OTTAVINO
> 
> 
> 
> AND RANDOM:



Great idea and lineup!


----------



## Str8stroke

magellan said:


> Okay, will delete some messages but it says I still have some capacity.
> 
> Try it now.



Time to hit that Donate button!  This will give you tons of storage for messages. Makes PM life a lot easier. Plus it helps Greta and her cool dog out for all they do! :thumbsup:

Level 1 Supporter baby!!!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Str8stroke said:


> Time to hit that Donate button!  This will give you tons of storage for messages. Makes PM life a lot easier. Plus it helps Greta and her cool dog out for all they do! :thumbsup:
> 
> Level 1 Supporter baby!!!



Yep! The badges make for smooth sailing. Show us your badges. 

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner




----------



## ven

Nice line up sir!! Loving the atoms


----------



## magellan

I like the Atoms too. I have both of those and the Quark Mini CR2 model.


----------



## magellan

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Yep! The badges make for smooth sailing. Show us your badges.
> 
> ~ Chance



We don' need no stinkin' batches! 

Any Humphrey Bogart fans here?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

magellan said:


> We don' need no stinkin' batches!
> 
> Any Humphrey Bogart fans here?



Why you think I post that? Well, other than suggesting they're a great way to increase ones enjoyment of all things CPF, and showing Greta a little love for providing this wonderful forum.

Of course I'm a Bogie fan. The man rocked the big screen. 

~ Chance


----------



## magellan

Ha-ha! Well, it sure reminded me of the film.


----------



## phosphor22

Love the Atom A0 - esp. the nichia 219 CPF version - I can't remember where I saw it in the forum (thanks to whomever posted that pic), but someone suspended it with a string tied around the middle and it became a compass because of the magnet in the bottom... cool!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven said:


> Nice line up sir!! Loving the atoms



Thanks, Ven. The Atoms have been added to FourSevens Holidays sale. 25% off.  Now's a great time to pick one or two up.

~ Chance


----------



## ven

Stop spending my money Will have a look now :laughing:

Will add a pic or 3 whilst i am here of the triple s2+'s 








18650 in the middle


----------



## magellan

ven said:


> Stop spending my money Will have a look now :laughing:
> 
> Will add a pic or 3 whilst i am here of the triple s2+'s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18650 in the middle



Colorful pair of triple S2's. Nice!


----------



## ven

Thanks magellan

a6 semi naked


----------



## magellan

Ha-ha! A flashlight nudist! LOL


----------



## monanza

Here are a few of my Pixels (from TEC Accessories) on my oft abused coffee table:






These sport cool white Nichias. Tritted Ti and Warm Nichia editions are in the works.

Here is another picture with clear o-rings in the little grooves. This one I attach to my laptop bag zipper pull using a darkened bronze Tactical Keychains TK-MQR






For those interested, a more compact Ti edition of the Mag Quick Release is now on Kickstarter (Ti-MQR). The TK-MQR have worked so well for me that I pledged the moment KS went live.


----------



## ven

Very  i have one of those!!!

















an abused coffee table


----------



## RGRAY

I just got my third black D2 today and I finally got my Helix Zi JP Monday. 
Here is my favorite box: 
Upper Right corner* TAIN*
Ottavino
10280 TI
AAA TI
10280 Da
AAA Da
Middle* Modamag*
Drake
Draco
*The rest Veleno
*Everything small but the Dogbone.


----------



## ven

I see an opportunity for 2 more beautiful lights to apply for.............


Very very nice collection


----------



## magellan

Awesome, RGray! Always like seeing all those little lights all in their display case. :twothumbs


----------



## RGRAY

magellan said:


> Awesome, RGray! Always like seeing all those little lights all in their display case. :twothumbs



I pmed you?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Wow, RGRAY! Just wow! That's a sweet case to boot. :thumbsup:

~ Chance


----------



## phosphor22

I have been checking this little light out online -- monanza - how do you like it overall...and how is the beam? I may go ahead and get the cool tint, but would be especially interested in a warm / Ti version.



monanza said:


> Here are a few of my Pixels (from TEC Accessories) on my oft abused coffee table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These sport cool white Nichias. Tritted Ti and Warm Nichia editions are in the works.
> 
> Here is another picture with clear o-rings in the little grooves. This one I attach to my laptop bag zipper pull using a darkened bronze Tactical Keychains TK-MQR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those interested, a more compact Ti edition of the Mag Quick Release is now on Kickstarter (Ti-MQR). The TK-MQR have worked so well for me that I pledged the moment KS went live.


----------



## magellan

Nice. What battery does it use? Is it still available?


----------



## phosphor22

Looks like it is available on TEC Accessories' website - "The Pixel." Also seems that you can purchase a pack of 4 battery sets. 
Am about to go for this one - I love wearable lights - wish there were more really great ones out there. 

Batteries acc. to the website are "4 common LR521/379A alkaline watch batteries." Their battery pack sets of 4 batteries have the necessary plastic sleeve around them so the batteries don't come in contact with the interior of the light. Only available with a cool white Nichia LED for now it seems... hope warm + trit slot is coming soon!


----------



## monanza

phosphor22 said:


> I have been checking this little light out online -- monanza - how do you like it overall...and how is the beam? I may go ahead and get the cool tint, but would be especially interested in a warm / Ti version.



Very smooth beam with bluish hotspot. It is great as a keychain light. If you hate bluish tint then wait for the warm. I've asked for warm Nichias in the Ti edition currently in the works. TECENG has mentioned he may be able to squeeze a trit in the tail at the cost of an extra 4mm length. Yay!

I'll try and get a beam shot tonight.


----------



## RGRAY

Another small box.


----------



## magellan

Cool. I haven't seen that box before. Gotta luv all the copper.


----------



## RGRAY

I guess this counts.  My glow bead/misc. box.





 ​


----------



## magellan

Beautiful. Never seen a bead collection before. Very interesting idea for a collection. The mini tools are cool too.


----------



## Mobileschoney

For those of you with the collections, what kind of collection boxes are these?

Thanks so much!


----------



## RGRAY

Mobileschoney said:


> For those of you with the collections, what kind of collection boxes are these?
> 
> Thanks so much!



I get my boxes (6) from Amazon, 
[h=1]10 Pen Pencil Fountain Ebony Wood Display Case Storage Collector Organizer Box[/h]


----------



## RGRAY

little Damascus lights.


----------



## Str8stroke

Nice!!!!!! RGRAY! 

I just got my newest smallest "light". But due to a Makers Gag order, I can't talk about it or show it, yet. But soon! lol


----------



## magellan

Yes, very nice Da threesome you got there.


----------



## RGRAY

magellan said:


> Yes, very nice Da threesome you got there.



I wish it was a foursome.


----------



## Str8stroke

I assume you guys have seen this one:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?413209-Mini1vn-USB-Pendant-Light

Pretty neat little rig.


----------



## Jay R

How many branded versions of the CooYoo Quantum are there now ?


----------



## magellan

Yes, those Lummi Raws are nice. Very hard to find.


----------



## RGRAY

magellan said:


> Yes, those Lummi Raws are nice. Very hard to find.




That's a Lummi Wee Damascus. :thinking:


----------



## magellan

Ahh. Hard to tell without a size reference. I have the Raw Da but not the Wee.

Here's my Raw. I can see a few differences now comparing them side by side.
.



.


----------



## Xavier

I was curious. Are these bodies specially forged? Also are they special orders too or where are they readily available? Thanks!


----------



## Thud1023

Some of the little lights.



https://flic.kr/p/CZFdMX


----------



## KDM

Nice big, tiny collection Thud.


----------



## magellan

Wow. Truly awesome!


----------



## magellan

Xavier said:


> I was curious. Are these bodies specially forged? Also are they special orders too or where are they readily available? Thanks!



Hi Xavier, I'm relatively new here so I don't know where Rob (Lummi) in England sourced his Damascus. But I can say from previous experience in the knife world that there are quite a few more places making it than in the old days. I remember when the first stainless Damascus came out over 20 years ago. It was in short supply back then, but that situation has changed.


----------



## Jay R

The bodies were milled out of Damascus bar. There was only a limited number made in both the Wee and Raw sizes and you had to get in fast if you wanted one.


----------



## magellan

Thanks, Jay, for explaining that. I sorta thought so, but I wasn't around back then so didn't know for sure.


----------



## magellan

Hi Xavier, just a final note on this, although Damascus is more readily available today, most custom flashlight makers are small shops, and the high cost of Damascus compared to other metals means that the maker is typically doing a very limited run as Juan said, and selling to a pretty rarefied clientele of high end enthusiasts and serious collectors.

Where prices really get crazy in the Damascus area is with the samurai sword practitioners and collectors. I used to be involved in that area and although I never owned anything that expensive, I knew of practitioners who used a $5000 to $10,000 practice sword. And the really high end, one of a kind collectible swords could be $50,000, but those were usually hanging on the wall rather than users as they are considered art pieces like a van Gogh or a Faberge egg. 

Of course, the cost of those swords wasn't all in the blade, but it was probably most of it. That always amazed me because you can buy a pretty nice car for that. But again you're talking about a pretty rarified segment of the collector's market who have the resources to pursue the hobby at that level, but high end flashlights are in many ways similar although the prices don't get quite that crazy.

Those prices were for contemporary swords by living makers. Prices for a sword from a historically important master from hundreds of years ago could be in the millions today as you might imagine. There was a sword that sold in the 1990s at public auction for over $400,000, by a 13th century master by the name of Kamakura. The price for such a sword would no doubt be in the millions today like I said, assuming it was even available. The most valuable museum pieces are basically priceless.


----------



## Str8stroke

Good info guys, I hear there is also a "fake" damascus. Regular steal that is etched or something to look like damascus. There is also another pretty cool idea, a damascus sleeve that goes over regular metals. Kinda like having a damascus facade. I know Tain did this on one of his lights. It looked awesome. I guess it is worth mentioning Mokume gane. That is kinda like Damascus and I have seen some little lights done with that. That stuff is awesome.
Found a wiki link:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mokume-gane


----------



## Xavier

Thank you all for the wonderful replies!!! This is some great info and I knew it could be forged and I've seen blades as well as done research into the ancient Viking blades that were also carbon/steel based like Damascas Steel. Guess I'll have to always been on the look out for one of these rare lights. The only sword or blade I own is a cheap katana and a Bokken (wooden practive katana.) As I am still new to the game I'm always looking to pick everyone's brain for new info, or old info about our flashlight/metallurgic history. So back to on topic!! No new lights to speak off hat are CR2 based or smaller in my collection. Also does anyone have one of these from Photon Fanatic? Called the groovy.

_Hot linked image removed_

Once again thanks for all the info/ help! Give me a PM anytime if it's convenient!!


----------



## magellan

Str8stroke said:


> Good info guys, I hear there is also a "fake" damascus. Regular steal that is etched or something to look like damascus. There is also another pretty cool idea, a damascus sleeve that goes over regular metals. Kinda like having a damascus facade. I know Tain did this on one of his lights. It looked awesome. I guess it is worth mentioning Mokume gane. That is kinda like Damascus and I have seen some little lights done with that. That stuff is awesome.
> Found a wiki link:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mokume-gane



What you're referring to is probably the etched steel that isn't folded and is common in the Middle East.

I'll check out that link.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

One post, and a quote of it removed to keep this thread on topic. 

Bill


----------



## bykfixer

Xavier said:


> Thank you all for the wonderful replies!!! This is some great info and I knew it could be forged and I've seen blades as well as done research into the ancient Viking blades that were also carbon/steel based like Damascas Steel. Guess I'll have to always been on the look out for one of these rare lights. The only sword or blade I own is a cheap katana and a Bokken (wooden practive katana.) As I am still new to the game I'm always looking to pick everyone's brain for new info, or old info about our flashlight/metallurgic history. So back to on topic!! No new lights to speak off hat are CR2 based or smaller in my collection. Also does anyone have one of these from Photon Fanatic? Called the groovy.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again thanks for all the info/ help! Give me a PM anytime if it's convenient!!



_Hot linked image removed._

Wow wow wow!!!!!

I aint into fashion lights, but that thing is gorgeous!!!

So much for posting my Nanos and solitaires. :sigh:


----------



## RGRAY

magellan said:


> Ahh. Hard to tell without a size reference...
> 
> It says Wee.


----------



## magellan

I thought it said aam.


----------



## RGRAY

magellan said:


> I thought it said aam.




You're right it does.


----------



## N_N_R

Lol, how funny to see THIS thread after I just received this light


----------



## Str8stroke

^^^wow, another version of the Coo-Yoo, Mec Army, etc.. or which ever came first. They are milking this little thing. Don't get me wrong, I like the light, just saying.


----------



## RGRAY

I just found these two. 
LUMMI WEE NS and RAW NS.


----------



## N_N_R

Yep, I know. I was going after the MecArmy first, but when I saw those, heck, I couldn't resist the price. And it seems to be cool for now. I haven't had a MecArmy at all and am not familiar with their stuff, but that Black Water one is nicish. I just tested it somewhat, it ran on the stated "140" lumens for about 25 minutes before it started to dim and it was gonna go well past the stated 30 minutes on "high" if I had left it, dimming away... So it'll get the job done.


----------



## bykfixer

Pint sized light by five mega and surefire arrived during snow-madedan 016










^^ versus the fabled 6P


----------



## RGRAY

magellan said:


> ...I have the Raw Da but not the Wee...



Now you have two lights I need.


----------



## magellan

What's the other one?


----------



## magellan

RGRAY said:


> I just found these two.
> LUMMI WEE NS and RAW NS.



For the price I think the NS are my favorites as I like the slightly yellowish tone. The real silver are nice too but cost a lot more.


----------



## RGRAY

Do these Toby Pra Beadbomb Vol. 3s count?
satin ss (1 of 6), satin br ((1 of 2), satin cu (1 of 2) and satin ti


----------



## Monocrom

I'll allow it. lovecpf


----------



## magellan

Cool. I just have the copper and brass.


----------



## RGRAY

magellan said:


> Cool. I just have the copper and brass.



You don't have these copper and brass.
They are satin finished 1 of only 2 each made.


----------



## RGRAY

Some very special small lights.


----------



## Jay R

Anyone else worried they will stop making 10180 cells?


----------



## magellan

Cool collection. Plus two little Helix's. Pretty awesome.


----------



## RGRAY

"Anyone else worried they will stop making 10180 cells?" 

I have tooooo may to worry about and they're rechargeable.


----------



## RGRAY

magellan said:


> Cool collection. Plus two little Helix's. Pretty awesome.



The two different runs of Helix Zis and the Helix Zi bead.
World market six tritium and not tail standing and a Japanese vendor one tritium vial and tail standing.


----------



## Jay R

RGRAY said:


> I have tooooo may to worry and they're rechargeable.



Not gonna last forever you know. Even if you never use them, 10 years time and they will be down on power to almost useless.


----------



## archimedes

Yes, batteries age with or without use.

And yes, a couple of years ago, 10180 were virtually completely unavailable for some time.


----------



## archimedes

KI ... and jelly beans


----------



## GarnerArms

Here is my smallest light. A Streamlight Microstream next to my Kershaw Chive 1600. My only other light is a Streamlight Stylus Pro, but that is soon to change as soon as Goinggear ships out my Klarus XT 11.[emoji1]


----------



## magellan

RGRAY said:


> You don't have these copper and brass.
> They are satin finished 1 of only 2 each made.


.
Nice. I have the rev. 3 versions. Are those very different? I'm traveling and don't have mine to compare.


----------



## magellan

archimedes said:


> KI ... and jelly beans





To paraphrase Rocky and Bullwinkle, "Eenie, meenie, jelly-beanie!"


----------



## ven

Yummy!!!


----------



## RGRAY

My latest two little lights. 
Tain PO titanium



Tain PO BeCu


----------



## ven

Are any of these beauties users, or all for collection purposes(sorry if i have asked before, i am a goldfish)

Very nice, and in awe of you big little collection


----------



## RGRAY

ven said:


> Are any of these beauties users, or all for collection purposes(sorry if i have asked before, i am a goldfish)
> 
> Very nice, and in awe of you big little collection



Thanks, Ven.
I use a Veleno D2, that's all.


----------



## RGRAY

These two YUs came in today from PI PROJECTS with yellow trits.


----------



## Xavier

Latest additions to my collection! A Nitecore EZ123 and an EZ123 W


----------



## magellan

Very nice lineup there, Xavier. I'm especially fond of the Nitecore EZ CR2 and Sens Mini CR2 size lights.


----------



## Xavier

Thanks for the kind words magellan! I am currently looking for a Nitecore EZ cr2 if anyone has an extra


----------



## magellan

You're welcome.

You might want to post a Want to Buy for the EZ. 

Occasionally they do turn up here which is how I got mine.


----------



## RGRAY

Monocrom said:


> I'll allow it. lovecpf



How about this Berlin TiWorks WORKY?
It has a green trit eye.


----------



## magellan

Nice! Never seen one of those before. I luv small keychain tools. I still have the original classic titanium screwdriver/bottle opener tool on my keychain that I first saw probably 30 years ago.


----------



## CatsTide

My Ti lights


----------



## Xavier

Latest additions are a special Ion/Aeon hybrid from Muyshondt.








Has the led engine of an Ion and the sapphire lens and body of an Aeon.

Also picked up two Veleno Design DD's One silver with orange trits and one nice shiny black with red trits and a red LED




Hope everyone enjoys the pictures.


----------



## magellan

Cool hybrid. And nice pair of Veleno's too.


----------



## RGRAY

Since you said beads and lanterns were alright. 

*My Toby Pra/Berlin Tiworks collection.*
Glowworm vol.1 cu (green trit)
Glowworm vol.1 ti satin/purple (ice blue trit)
Glowworm vol.2 ti satin (ice blue trit)
Beadbomb vol.1 ti bb (green triti) 
Beadbomb vol.2 cu (orange trit) 
Beadbomb vol.2 ti blued (green trit) 
Beadbomb vol.2 ti gold (green trit)
Beadbomb vol. 3 ss all satin (green trit) (1 of 6)
Beadbomb vol.3 ti all satin (ice blue trit)
Beadbomb vol.3 cu all satin (green trit) (1 of 2)
Beadbomb vol.3 br all satin (yellow trit) (1 of 2) 
Spacebomb ti satin (3 green, 3 ice blue trit) (1 of 6)
Worky tl blue (green trit)





 ​


----------



## sunny_nites

Loving these small lights! 

The only two production CR2s currently in my stable.






Come to think of it, the Nitecore is not a production light. It started out life as a Nitecore SensMini but I just could not learn to love the active accelerometer interface and replaced the electronics with a Fenix (don't recall the exact model # but it was from a CR123 light) head. Clocked in around the same physical dimensions as the very sweet Four 7s Mini CR2.

I do wish either had the super low, firefly mode that most of the Thrunite lineup features.


----------



## magellan

Awesome BTW collection! Luv the variety in the trit colors.


----------



## RGRAY

My 3 little* Damascus *lights.


----------



## magellan

Awesome little threesome there!


----------



## akhyar

Awesome little lights you have there Ray


----------



## Heavy

These are mine so far.


----------



## RGRAY

akhyar said:


> Awesome little lights you have there Ray



Actually it's Rick. 
Thank you very much.
I'd like to add a Lummi RAW Damascus to it.


----------



## RGRAY

Heavy said:


> These are mine so far.




Nice start.
Be careful or you WILL become addicted.


----------



## sandalian




----------



## Heavy

RGRAY said:


> Nice start.
> Be careful or you WILL become addicted.




I can stop anytime I want...:thumbsup:


----------



## YummyBacon!

Cool thread, here's a few smalls to fit any budget


----------



## YummyBacon!

Now thats, a nice roundup of lights~love the variety


Thud1023 said:


> Some of the little lights.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/CZFdMX


https://flic.kr/p/CZFdMX


----------



## Ladd

Nice lights, Yummy! Love these picture threads, but wow are they dangerous.......


----------



## YummyBacon!

Thanks! You're not kidding… dangerous thread indeed!



Ladd said:


> Nice lights, Yummy! Love these picture threads, but wow are they dangerous.......


----------



## Thud1023

Thx YB! Likewise, that Avant, LF2XT and Dogbone are sweet!


----------



## Jay R

Thought I'd post this here as so many people following this post have Valeno Quantums. I found with mine that the battery rubbing directly against the QTC made it wear away, crumble, flicker, etc...
What I did was to get some 3mm square by 1mm thick magnets which is about the same size as the QTC pill. I placed a magnet on the pill, wrapped the two in heat shrink tube and dropped it in with the magnet on the battery side. ( Taking out the 4mm round magnet already in the head is optional. I left mine in.)
What you end up with is a much smoother and flicker free change in output with the QTC lasting much longer as it is just being compressed, not rubbed against.

Pic below shows 2 units, each side.


----------



## luxlunatic

Fantastic idea Jay R!!!


----------



## Xavier

RGRAY said:


> Actually it's Rick.
> Thank you very much.
> I'd like to add a Lummi RAW Damascus to it.



Share your ways of aquiring such lights with us!! I need a good hook up...er place to window shop


----------



## Monocrom

Your best bet is to buy such a light from the secondary market. Perhaps make a Want to Buy topic in the B/S/T sub-forum on CPF. If you want a new one? Forget it! Huge reason why you don't want to contact the guy who used to make them. But since that whole story is well-known by many members, and others get very upset when the reason is mentioned; PM me if you'd like to know why the aftermarket is your only choice for that line of lights.


----------



## Xavier

Oh I've been here and dug deep enough to know to find these lights in our wonderful sales area. I was merely being silly wanting a nice shinny new one


----------



## blanex1

bykfixer said:


> Pint sized light by five mega and surefire arrived during snow-madedan 016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ versus the fabled 6P


hi,quick question to ask! do they still offer this little 6P version for sale,or how can i get my hand on one!thank you.:wave:


----------



## YummyBacon!

I'd be curious about the shorty body too.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist




----------



## RGRAY

My Velenos and Tains plus the D2 and battery case on keys and I just bought *3* new BLACK D2s in unopened boxes.
What Veleno is missing?


----------



## YummyBacon!

Don't see a Dogbone yet...


----------



## RGRAY

YummyBacon! said:


> Don't see a Dogbone yet...




I'm working on it , but this is what I do have:

*VELENO
*38DD ti prototype (no trit) 10180
38DD ti (ice blue trit) 10180
38DD ti (blue trit) 10180
40DD ti sw (green trit) 10180 
40DD ss bb (yellow trit) 10180
40DD da (ice blue trit) 10180
44DD ti prototype (no trit) 10220
44DD ti (green trit) 10220 
QDD ti (green trit) 10180 
QDD ss #0172 brushed (green trit) 10180
QDD ss #0422 brushed (green trit) 10180
QD2 ss black (green trit) 10180 
QD2 ss black (green trit) 10180 
QD2 ss black (ice blue trit) 10180
QD2 ss black (no trit)10180 (*3 nib*) 
QD2 ss brushed (ice blue trit) 10180 
QD2 ss brushed (green trit) 10180 
QD2 ss brushed (blue trit) 10180 
QD2 ss brushed (yellow trit) 10180 
QD2 ss brushed (green trit) 10180
QD2 ss brushed (purple trit) 10180
QD2 ss brushed (yellow trit) 10180
Helix Zi (3 green, 3 ice blue trit) 10180
Helix Zi JP (1 green trit) 10180
Battery Case (4) 
Helix Zi Bead 
Maze Pendant ti (6 ice blue trit)
*
TAIN
*Po ti AAA (blue glow, ice blue trit)
Po becu AAA (green grow, blue trit)
Piccolo ti AAA (blue glow, ice blue trit)
Flute ti AA (blue glow, 3 blue/3 ice blue, 1 green trit) 
 Ottavino ti 10280 (blue glow, blue trit) 
Ottavino ti AAA (aqua glow, blue trit) 
 Ottavino da 10280 (green glow, purple trit)
Ottavino da AAA (aqua glow, orange trit)


----------



## RGRAY

YummyBacon! said:


> Don't see a Dogbone yet...



If you see a Velleno Dogbone, pick it up for me. 

I almost bought this.


----------



## ven

In awe of your mini family Rick:bow:


----------



## RGRAY

ven said:


> In awe of your mini family Rick:bow:


Thank ven,
It took me almost 9 months to accumalate it.


----------



## magellan

Still a very impressive collection for such a short time. :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## ven

RGRAY said:


> Thank ven,
> It took me almost 9 months to accumalate it.




9 months.........would take me 9yrs :laughing: congrats on such an amazing achievement and no doubt hard work in finding those beauties.


----------



## ven

magellan said:


> Still a very impressive collection for such a short time. :bow: :bow: :bow:




:thinking:
It's been too quite Magellan , your up to something....something special is around the corner. It's been too long now for some of your eye candy


----------



## CharlesWilliams

Nice collection Magellan.
I only have the single piece. After seeing your collection I think I should also go for such a collection.


----------



## RGRAY

ven said:


> :thinking:
> It's been too quite Magellan , your up to something*....something special is around the corner. *It's been too long now for some of your eye candy


Hey ven,
Magellan is coming to my house on Thursday for show and tell,
and dinner.
And maybe a little "Wheeler Dealers." 
You're welcome to come?
I'm going to get Magellan hooked on tritium beads and lanterns too.


----------



## ven

WOW how cool is that, mr mag is a gent and can tell he would be great company, sure he has many stories under his(black)belt to tell!!!

Pics or not true

Have a good one, :rock: i wish i could meet up, have one for me


----------



## RGRAY

I just found these two.
This is what the ad said.
"2 Off Custom Muyshondt flashlights - Unused and in original packaging - The Aeon is a 3 stage, the Nautilus a 2 stage - Neither have ever been used or carried. Both were ordered by me a few years ago and are now surplus to requirements - Both are Custom Made flashlights and are of so much higher specs than production that you have to see them to appreciate the difference - They are truly brilliant (excuse the pun!)...


----------



## magellan

Edited, not deleted.


----------



## magellan

Jay R said:


> Did someone say small?



I just noticed the gold anodizing on several small lights here and a couple of small 10180 holders. Were these original or done later?


----------



## magellan

ven said:


> In awe of your mini family Rick:bow:



It's an amazing collection for such a short time and the tritium light show is equally amazing.


----------



## Jay R

magellan said:


> I just noticed the gold anodizing on several small lights here and a couple of small 10180 holders. Were these original or done later?



No battery holders there. Think you are looking at the DQG Hobi lights.

The DQG Fairy (Front row, third from left), is just polished brass. The Preon on the back row is anodized aluminium and came like that. 

All the other gold ones are plated in 22ct gold. I did them myself. The Lummi Wee (front row) has a type of 'splash' gold plating which came out by accident but looks quite good in real life.

The blue one in the second row and the multi-coloured Hobi up front are anodized titanium and again, I did these myself.


----------



## Ladd

Love to see a "how to" on your plating. Or did I miss it somewhere?


----------



## RGRAY




----------



## Thud1023

Nice damascus line up! Congrats on finding those.


----------



## RGRAY

Thud1023 said:


> Nice damascus line up! Congrats on finding those.



Thanks, now I just have to find a Dogbone. :thinking:


----------



## ven

Beautiful!


----------



## Jay R

Ladd said:


> Love to see a "how to" on your plating. Or did I miss it somewhere?



The gold plating is easy ( If you are a general hobbyist. ). You need the chemicals, acid 'cleaner' and gold plating solution, both bought online, everything else you can probably find round the house. You can youtube how to do it. Tank plating or Brush plating are pretty much the same set up. To make a brush plating 'wand' use a stainless steel tube with heatshrink on the outside and a cigarette filter shoved in one end. You can buy a packs of hundreds of filters for a few bucks from anywhere that sells lose tobacco.
The titanium anodizing is even easier. I started with a row of 9v batteries plugged into each other to get the voltage to wherever you want it. And then it's just leads, water and baking soda. ( You only need a tiny bit of baking soda. Too much and it 'pits' the surface...) You can even use salt, Pepsi or pretty much anything. I progressed onto a proper 0-120v power supply but the nice blue light in my pic was off 9v batteries and soda.

It has no pictures anymore but here is the thread I posted way back when I started the gold plating.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?315606-My-new-hobby

And some pics of me doing it half way down this page. You can see how basic the set up is.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...N-SOUTH-COAST-WEST-SUSSEX-HERE-WE-COME!/page2


----------



## ven

Not mine but Madison's I am showing off, very nice gift off vinh to Madison. How awesome is that! 

She loves it(so do I ), amazing bit of HT work


----------



## magellan

Jay R said:


> The gold plating is easy ( If you are a general hobbyist. ). You need the chemicals, acid 'cleaner' and gold plating solution, both bought online, everything else you can probably find round the house. You can youtube how to do it. Tank plating or Brush plating are pretty much the same set up. To make a brush plating 'wand' use a stainless steel tube with heatshrink on the outside and a cigarette filter shoved in one end. You can buy a packs of hundreds of filters for a few bucks from anywhere that sells lose tobacco.
> The titanium anodizing is even easier. I started with a row of 9v batteries plugged into each other to get the voltage to wherever you want it. And then it's just leads, water and baking soda. ( You only need a tiny bit of baking soda. Too much and it 'pits' the surface...) You can even use salt, Pepsi or pretty much anything. I progressed onto a proper 0-120v power supply but the nice blue light in my pic was off 9v batteries and soda.
> 
> It has no pictures anymore but here is the thread I posted way back when I started the gold plating.
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?315606-My-new-hobby
> 
> And some pics of me doing it half way down this page. You can see how basic the set up is.
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...N-SOUTH-COAST-WEST-SUSSEX-HERE-WE-COME!/page2



Great DIY story there. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## phosphor22

Wanted to share a few photos of the TEC Accessories Pixel - in the upcoming Titanium version -- warm tint with space for a 3 X 11 tritium. I've been testing a beta version for a month or so - nice and lightweight - love the warm tint and trit.
View attachment 2269


----------



## luxlunatic

phosphor22 said:


> Wanted to share a few photos of the TEC Accessories Pixel - in the upcoming Titanium version -- warm tint with space for a 3 X 11 tritium. I've been testing a beta version for a month or so - nice and lightweight - love the warm tint and trit.




Nice little light!
How is it activated, twisty?


----------



## phosphor22

luxlunatic said:


> Nice little light!
> How is it activated, twisty?



Yes - one mode, twisty; the threads are very fine.


----------



## RGRAY

I just bought this collection.





1. Photon Fanatic Tasklight 2
2. Veleno D2
 3. Veleno D2 
4. Veleno D2
5. Modamag Draco TiN 
6. Peak 10180 (knurl body) 
7.Peak 10280 (knurl light) 
8. Wee ns 
9. Wee ti


----------



## magellan

:bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## Xavier

Such crazy competition to get these nice small lights!! Would love to see these in person someday.


----------



## bodhran

Thought my smallest light I had was the Qmini HCRI CR2 until I was going through some boxes today. I came across a Veleno brushed SS D2 with spare battery case. I put in two blue tritium tubes and I don't think I ever even used it...*lol*


----------



## ven

How did the get together go Rick? Any pics


----------



## RGRAY

YummyBacon! said:


> Don't see a Dogbone yet...


I got my Dogbone March 31.
I had lunch with Magellan for about 6 hours.
He traded me the Veleno Dogbone.







Now I have ALL the Veleno 10180s plus:
*VELENO
*38DD ti prototype (no trit) 10180
38DD ti (ice blue trit) 10180
40DD ti sw (green trit) 10180 
40DD ss bb (yellow trit) 10180
40DD da (ice blue trit) 10180
44DD ti prototype (no trit) 10220
44DD ti (green trit) 10220 
QDD ti (green trit) 10180 
QDD ss #0172 brushed (green trit) 10180
QD2 ss black (green trit) 10180 
QD2 ss brushed (ice blue trit) 10180 
Helix Zi (3 green, 3 ice blue trit) 10180
Helix Zi JP (1 green trit) 10180
Dogbone ti (3 green, 3 ice blue trit) 10180
Battery Case 
Helix Zi Bead 
Maze Pendant ti (6 ice blue trit)


----------



## Thud1023

Nice!! Congrats!


----------



## magellan

This rare Lummi Orb (1 of 5) L333 triple emitter light on the right just arrived. Shown next its cousin, the Lummi Orb 90 L333 right angle triple emitter light prototype.

Maybe not true "little lights" since these are CR123A size but still pretty compact for that size battery.
.



.



.


----------



## ven

They are very nice, crazy design! love them!


----------



## magellan

Thanks, Ven. Yes, they're too pretty and rare to use (although they were't super expensive, actually) so they're shelf queens.


----------



## ven

magellan said:


> Thanks, Ven. Yes, they're too pretty and rare to use (although they were't super expensive, actually) so they're shelf queens.




Expensive or not, the rarity and originality is priceless imho


----------



## magellan

I agree. They're among my rarest lights so I doubt I'll ever use them. Besides, I have plenty of the more common Lummi lights if I need a user.


----------



## ven

Special occasion use be a waste to have them otherwise, that time when you go to a posh restaurant , need to read the menu..............out pops the delicious ORB


----------



## magellan

That would be fine too. I do take them out once in a while. Maybe a nice restaurant someday like you said.


----------



## bodhran

Was bored so with two days and sore hands I put a mirror polish on my Quantum DD and battery case. A little Renaissance wax and they look great. Now I'm afraid to use them.


----------



## magellan

What's Renaissance wax?


----------



## jonwkng

magellan said:


> What's Renaissance wax?



Hey *magellan*,

It is a microcrystalline wax polish. Provides a barrier against oxidization and moisture.






Photo credit - Andy Dingley


----------



## bodhran

Very durable, doesn't yellow, and doesn't show finger prints. I used this wax on a high carbon steel sword blade a few years ago instead of having to keep it oiled all the time. The blade looks as good today as the day I bought it. Love this stuff. A little goes a long ways and a can will last you forever. The can says used by the British Museum for restoration and conservation.


----------



## magellan

Great info, thanks. Wished I'd known about it years ago for my Damascus knives back when I still had my collection.


----------



## Poppy

Yes,
They are very elegant looking.

I hope that they have a moonlight mode that would be acceptable for reading a menu.



magellan said:


> This rare Lummi Orb (1 of 5) L333 triple emitter light on the right just arrived. Shown next its cousin, the Lummi Orb 90 L333 right angle triple emitter light prototype.
> 
> Maybe not true "little lights" since these are CR123A size but still pretty compact for that size battery.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## RGRAY

This was my Peak collection.
1. Eiger ss knurl lug throw head



*This is my collection ONE WEEK later.*




1. [URL="http://s227.photobucket.com/user/RGRAY1111/media/PEAK%20COLLECTION%20ALL.jpg.html"]Matterhorn ss knurl lug mull 10180
2. Matterhorn ss knurl lug mull 10280
3. Matterhorn ss knurl lug throw 10280
5. Eiger alm knurl lug throw black 10440 (throw head coming) 
6. Eiger ss knurl lug throw 10440
7 Eiger cu knurl lug throw 10440
8. Eiger ss smooth lug throw 10440 with cap
[/URL]Shasta alm black N-cell
Matterhorn alm black AAA
Kilimanjaro alm black AA
2 ss caps
1 brass cap


----------



## RGRAY

The new stuff


----------



## magellan

RGRAY said:


> This was my Peak collection.
> 1. Eiger ss knurl lug throw head
> 
> 
> 
> *This is my collection ONE WEEK later.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Matterhorn ss knurl lug mull 10180
> 2. Matterhorn ss knurl lug mull 10280
> 3. Matterhorn ss knurl lug throw 10280
> 5. Eiger alm knurl lug throw black 10440 (throw head coming)
> 6. Eiger ss knurl lug throw 10440
> 7 Eiger cu knurl lug throw 10440
> 8. Eiger ss smooth lug throw 10440 with cap
> Shasta alm black N-cell
> Matterhorn alm black AAA
> Kilimanjaro alm black AA
> 2 ss caps
> 1 brass cap



Ha-ha! That is an amazing achievement!


----------



## bodhran

I'm done playing. I had already mentioned I had polished the Quantum DD and it looks great. A few years ago when 4sevens released their limited run of HCRI lights, I fell in love with the tint. Worried that they may not be around forever, I purchased a couple of the XPG2 HCRI warm LED's from Craig at Illumination Supply. I decided to try one in this light and could probably put it in myself, but wanted it done right. Today in the mail I got the light back from Vinh. It is still very bright, HCRI, and has the warm incandent look I love. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## magellan

Congrats on your new mod! It's sounds really great.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

That's an amazing Peak collection RGRAY!


----------



## Hiro Protagonist




----------



## magellan

Dang, what Dam light is that?


----------



## Ladd

Looks like the shorty LF2XT....


----------



## Ladd

@RGRAY - - is that Eiger smooth SS a custom or a special order? Looks nice!


----------



## magellan

It's the so-called "shaved body" version. Not exactly a custom job but not as common as the knurled versions.


----------



## magellan

Ladd said:


> Looks like the shorty LF2XT....



Ahh, that would would make sense. Nice.


----------



## RGRAY

I just found this Veleno DD #70 nib.


----------



## RGRAY

Ladd said:


> @RGRAY - - is that Eiger smooth SS a custom or a special order? Looks nice!



Hi Ladd,
Here's a picture how I bought it.



I bought it for the head.
I don't collect the "non knurl".
I've never seen one like it.
The only "smoothy" I've seen is this.



I don't know if it's a custom.


----------



## magellan

These little guys just came in. They're weren't that much ($14.95 on eBay) so I got all six colors. They come with a 1/3 N size primary lithium battery. They have a three mode interface, nice smooth threads, and a magnet in the tail. They were nice enough to include a free pack of 12 batteries as shown in the top photo which I wasn't expecting.
.



.



.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

^ That's it Magellan, it's official, you're a collector. 

~ Chance


----------



## ven

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ^ That's it Magellan, it's official, you're a collector.
> 
> ~ Chance




+100 :laughing:

"which one shall i get?"................" *beep* it....every colour please!"


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

^ Funniest thing I've read in a while. :laughing: I like how he said please after the profanity. That's class. I'm still laughing, Ven.

~ C.G.


----------



## magellan

I'm a sick puppy, I admit it! 

Speaking of which, I just bought this, although I already have one:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-FS-Drake-Modamag-Titanium-with-AlTin-Coating


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

HEY! No one said anything about being sick. Sides, it's good for a man to have a hobby.  It usually keeps him out of trouble.

~ Chance


----------



## magellan

Well, you can't be too squeaky clean as what's the fun in that. Everyone needs at least one or two well-cultivated vices.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

RGRAY said:


>




Wow! :bow:


----------



## Hiro Protagonist




----------



## RGRAY

I just traded for this Lummi Wee ss with ice blue trit.


----------



## magellan

An updated photo of my Dracos and Drakes, showing the newly arrived Drake DLC model (third from right), and the rare Draco Pocket Rocket AiTiN light (far left):
.



.



.


----------



## Str8stroke

I always enjoy seeing mags "little" collection. 

RGRAY, those are some nice Dam lights sir!


----------



## RGRAY

Str8stroke said:


> ...RGRAY, those are some nice Dam lights sir!



Thank you. 
I need a Tain Damascus Flute.


----------



## magellan

Man, that is an awesome lineup. I was doing pretty good but I think you surpassed me with these recent acquisitions.


----------



## Linuxology

Very interesting collections


----------



## bykfixer

A 1aa HIPCO Tom Thumb (circa 1953)
A Streamlight Key Mate circa unknown. 
A Winston promo Solitaire with the old style cat logo. 

All incan lights.


----------



## 59ride

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## magellan

Awesome collection! Especially luv the rainbow anodized Little Killer and Damascus Ottavino.


----------



## playwithme

beautiful at all!:twothumbsas a newbie I just have a clo5 attached to my backpack.


----------



## RGRAY




----------



## Thud1023

Nice Rick! You tracked down the bead too : )


----------



## bykfixer

The new PK...




I use it to turn off neigbors solar lamps and light sensing porch lights.


----------



## ven

Is it really that small


----------



## Genna

My little lights


----------



## bykfixer

ven said:


> Is it really that small





Here it is vs the Alpha




Yeah it's that small...until you turn it on.


----------



## magellan

Very nice collection!




[/QUOTE]


----------



## Genna

magellan said:


> Very nice collection!


[/QUOTE]

Thank you


----------



## ZMZ67

Great thread ! Some really nice collections here.


----------



## YummyBacon!

Digging the Dammy


RGRAY said:


>


----------



## Thud1023

Just got this in..the new Maratac Peanut!



Maratac Peanut 



Maratac Peanut 



Maratac Peanut


----------



## ven

Sweet!!!


----------



## RGRAY

Thud1023 said:


> Just got this in..the new Maratac Peanut!
> 
> 
> 
> Maratac Peanut
> 
> Maratac Peanut Maratac Peanut



Thanks, I just ordered one.


----------



## liteboy

Please tell where you got the maratac peanut. All search showed their peanut lighters.


----------



## bltkmt

liteboy said:


> Please tell where you got the maratac peanut. All search showed their peanut lighters.



Countycomm


----------



## bltkmt

I am curious if/how the Peanut differs from the Ghost 130 if at all. They appear fairly similar?


----------



## eraursls1984

bltkmt said:


> I am curious if/how the Peanut differs from the Ghost 130 if at all. They appear fairly similar?


It looks more like the lumintop Worm with 10180 body to me. The Ghost is just a rebranded CooYoo. Many people have these out now. This could be based n those, but it's shorter without an attached charger. It's charger is similar to the DQG Fairy/Spy/Hobo.


----------



## Thud1023

The Peanut does have the recessed key ring (old Aeon/ Maus style), which is a nice touch.


----------



## phosphor22

liteboy said:


> Please tell where you got the maratac peanut. All search showed their peanut lighters.



On the left hand column of their website, go to the "What's New" category and scroll down a little


----------



## OCD

Any chance of a side by side comparison of the Peanut with a DQG Spy, Hobi or Fairy? I have people that like my Spy and I would like to see how this compares as an alternative/option.


----------



## Thud1023

Here you go..CooYoo, Jetbeam mini-1, Maratac Peanut, DQG Hobi, DQG Spy, DQG Fairy.



10180s


----------



## OCD

Perfect, Thud! Thanks for the photo.


----------



## eraursls1984

Also, keep in mind that the DQG Fairy and Spy are mules and the Peanut has a reflector, the DQG Hobi has a small TIR optic. That is the reason for the slightly longer length. The CooYoo and Jetbeam have TIR optics and built in charger.


----------



## RGRAY

I got this today.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

RGRAY,

Congratulations on another beautiful light purchase. 

~ Chance


----------



## MAD777

That Mini1vn fools all my friends. They say I have another light hidden because that cannot possibly be that bright!


----------



## OCD

eraursls1984 said:


> Also, keep in mind that the DQG are mules and the Peanut has a reflector. That is the reason for the slightly longer length. The CooYoo and Jetbeam have TIR optics and built in charger.



Thanks, 1984. I have the Spy (actually 4 Spys) so its good to know about the Peanut having a reflector.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

eraursls1984 said:


> Also, keep in mind that the DQG are mules and the Peanut has a reflector. That is the reason for the slightly longer length. The CooYoo and Jetbeam have TIR optics and built in charger.



I googled Maratac Peanut, and the Peanut comes up as a lighter, not a flashlight, confusing.

Bill


----------



## Thud1023

Yeah, I agree Bill..it's the same name as their small lighter as well. If you go to countycomm front page, the light is like the 3rd item down.


----------



## Monocrom

Thud1023 said:


> Yeah, I agree Bill..it's the same name as their small lighter as well. If you go to countycomm front page, the light is like the 3rd item down.




How are you liking that Peanut? Any issues?


----------



## Thud1023

It's a cool little light and has the good Maratac quality. To be picky, the twist could use a bit more resistance reaching the first level (a thicker o-ring or lube would help). The OP reflector in such a small light is really nice and helps the throw. The recessed key ring great as well and allows for tailstanding. Overall, would definitely recommend : )


----------



## OCD

Thud1023 said:


> The OP reflector in such a small light is really nice and helps the throw.



How's the tint?


----------



## Thud1023

On the cool side. Not blue though..brighter white.


----------



## liteboy

Wow, flashlight porn! You guys have posted all the lights Ive been ogling today. Please chime in: amongst these:
-Maratac peanut
-Jetbeam mini
-Jetbeam mini vn

which has the best overall high quality feel?


----------



## liteboy

RE: Maratac Peanut: I couldn't find it in their Flashlight menu. Click "What's new" - its the third item down


----------



## Jay R

eraursls1984 said:


> Also, keep in mind that the DQG are mules and the Peanut has a reflector.


 You are partly wrong there. The Hobi has optics to give it throw. The Spy and Fairy are mules.


----------



## eraursls1984

Jay R said:


> You are partly wrong there. The Hobi has optics to give it throw. The Spy and Fairy are mules.


Thanks, I edited my post to clear that up.


----------



## ven

Thats a really cool pic thud, i cant believe what a monster the cooyoo is!  Must admit that peanut looks pretty amazing and for the money


----------



## RGRAY

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> RGRAY,
> That's a good picture of the warranty/build card. Of the light, not so much.
> ~ Chance



 Chauncey, thank you!


----------



## Monocrom

Thud1023 said:


> It's a cool little light and has the good Maratac quality. To be picky, the twist could use a bit more resistance reaching the first level (a thicker o-ring or lube would help). The OP reflector in such a small light is really nice and helps the throw. The recessed key ring great as well and allows for tailstanding. Overall, would definitely recommend : )




Thanks! I appreciate the reply.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

RGRAY said:


> Chauncey, thank you!



RGRAY, You're welcome! No sense of humor, eh Sport?

~ Chance


----------



## RGRAY

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> No sense of humor, eh Sport?~ Chance



Chancey, you should have been a clown. :ironic:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

RGRAY, PM sent.

~ C.G.


----------



## og44

Here are all my little lights.

DQG Fairy -> 3 mode DQG Hobi Plus Ti with Fairy bottom -> Maratac Peanut -> Veleno Designs Quantum D2 -> BLF 348 with engraving -> BLF 348 no engraving -> Maglite Solitaire -> Astrolux A01 -> Thrunit Ti3 NW -> Modded Copper Maratac with Olight i3s driver and Nichia LED -> McGizmo Sapphire 25 GS -> Muyshondt Mako MKII


I use this flashlight more than all of them put together though :/




Zebralight H502d


----------



## -JP




----------



## jclubbn5




----------



## liteboy

Firefly 3 circa 2006 vinhified with
XPL v6 hd and artofthehide custom alligator holester


----------



## magellan

Nice pair of Helix Zi's.


----------



## magellan

My only two N cell lights, a Muyshondt Maus I copper and an old Peak Shasta HAIII aluminum with three LEDs:
.



.



.


----------



## magellan

I just realized I had two more N cell lights, one of which recently arrived (the Peak): a Peak Lego with a brass Shasta body and an aluminum Baltic head and an old 3xN or triple N battery light with 4 LEDs made by Winchester.

The Winchester light is very heavy and appears to be made from thick walled stainless steel bar stock. (Notice the thickness of the bezel).
.



.



.


----------



## Coolman




----------



## ven

16340 fed lights are little to me, my most popular EDC size for a balance of output/run time and form factor.
PK PR1/Haiku tana triple 219B 4500k/HDS HiCri 4000k


----------



## Xavier

Two new lights. RK&MJ CR2 Limited Edition #095 and a KI-T CR2 #038US Enjoy.


----------



## luxlunatic

FYI Xavier, your #38 is officially called a KI-T, the "T" standing for Tactical.
Great little lights! Still digging my trio which consists of a KI/MJ Limited Edition, a KI Gen II (earlier generations were hand machined by Kato) and a KI-SS which is a KI with *S*plash anno and a *S*pecial converter which is an ROF converter with 3 levels and some other stages like strobe, heartbeat, etc.


----------



## ven

Love them lux, very nice


----------



## Genna

As Lux has already said ...the aggro is a KI-T


----------



## ven

never seen those before, super cool lights.


----------



## RGRAY

I Just got these Two ARCs NIP.
ARC-P alm natural AAA and ARC-P GS alm black AAA


----------



## Genna

ven said:


> never seen those before, super cool lights.



Old thread...


"Some KI lights that you may not have seen before"

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...e-KI-lights-that-you-may-not-have-seen-before


----------



## ven

Thank you genna, stunning lights


----------



## RGRAY

OK!


----------



## ven




----------



## AndyF

I like the tray with the lanyard beads.


----------



## Xavier

:naughty::naughty:


RGRAY said:


> OK!



Show off...  I love it when you show off! Also I'll take the extra maze locator off your hands.


----------



## magellan

:bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## magellan

A lineup of some small lights including some really small watch battery lights for comparison:
.
From L to R:

Mini ATL copper, LiPo bag
Muyshondt Maus Mk. I copper, N
Custom cut down Lumintop Worm 1/3 AAA by CPF'er Fritz15 in Germany
LED Lenser, uses four LR41 (alkaline)
Tec Accessories Pixel, uses four LR521
Steve Ku 40 DD Damascus, 10180
iTP N1 EOS, CR1/3N
SOL Nano, uses four LR41
2 Nucleus titaniums, uses three SR41 (silver oxide)
Nucleus brass version, uses three SR41 
Nucleus Abell special anodized version, uses three SR41
.



.



.


----------



## RGRAY

Xavier said:


> ...I'll take the extra maze locator off your hands.



Ones blue and ones green.


----------



## ven

Very nice magellan

Does this count, it is very little to me!


----------



## magellan

Ha-ha! If that's your "little" light I'm afraid to see your big lights.


----------



## ven

:naughty:


----------



## Newlumen

These two are my little lights. Fenix rc40vnf and thrunite tn40vn


----------



## Newlumen

These two are my little lights. Fenix rc40vnf and thrunite tn40vn


----------



## magellan

Too funny!


----------



## magellan

RGRAY said:


> I Just got these Two ARCs NIP.
> ARC-P alm natural AAA and ARC-P GS alm black AAA



Congrats on finding those. I have them too and really like them.


----------



## ScottGabrielli




----------



## magellan

Is that a DQG Ti Spy 10180 and a Lumintop Tool?


----------



## ScottGabrielli

magellan said:


> Is that a DQG Ti Spy 10180 and a Lumintop Tool?


Correct on both accounts


----------



## magellan

Thanks, both very nice little lights.


----------



## Xavier

Current Standing of my 10180 powered lights.





L to R
JetBeam Mini-1 Ti, MecArmy illumineX-2 SS, CooYoo Quantum SS, JetBeam Mini-1, Astrolux M03 Cu w/Nichia219B, Astrolux M02 Rainbow finish SS w/Nichia219B, VelenoDesigns Quantum D2 SS, Modded VD Quantum D2 w/reflector and Nichia 219B, VelenoDesigns Quantum D2 Black Finish, Modded VD Quantum D2 w/reflector and pure Red XP-E, Maratac Peanut, Veleno Design Spare Battery Case.


----------



## AVService

Which of the current crop of 130lumen models do you like the best?
Do you think they come from the same place?



Xavier said:


> Current Standing of my 10180 powered lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L to R
> JetBeam Mini-1 Ti, MecArmy illumineX-2 SS, CooYoo Quantum SS, JetBeam Mini-1, Astrolux M03 Cu w/Nichia219B, Astrolux M02 Rainbow finish SS w/Nichia219B, VelenoDesigns Quantum D2 SS, Modded VD Quantum D2 w/reflector and Nichia 219B, VelenoDesigns Quantum D2 Black Finish, Modded VD Quantum D2 w/reflector and pure Red XP-E, Maratac Peanut, Veleno Design Spare Battery Case.


----------



## YummyBacon!

Really neat collection, I see a couple familiar ones too!



Xavier said:


> Current Standing of my 10180 powered lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L to R
> JetBeam Mini-1 Ti, MecArmy illumineX-2 SS, CooYoo Quantum SS, JetBeam Mini-1, Astrolux M03 Cu w/Nichia219B, Astrolux M02 Rainbow finish SS w/Nichia219B, VelenoDesigns Quantum D2 SS, Modded VD Quantum D2 w/reflector and Nichia 219B, VelenoDesigns Quantum D2 Black Finish, Modded VD Quantum D2 w/reflector and pure Red XP-E, Maratac Peanut, Veleno Design Spare Battery Case.


----------



## mcbrat




----------



## Xavier

> Which of the current crop of 130lumen models do you like the best?
> Do you think they come from the same place?



They may come from the same place but I do like the Astrolux due to the option of a Cree led or a Nichia219b. Options are always nice. Still missing always DQG Branded light from my collection.


----------



## archimedes

Here's a CR2 ....


----------



## magellan

Beautiful. One of the most impressive CR2's for sure--and one of the few I'm still missing. Someone told me the Sandwich Shoppe has one left.


----------



## spurshooter

mcbrat said:


>




Off the hook!


----------



## magellan

Very cool pair of Damascus lights.


----------



## magellan

A friend of mine (RGray) gave me this great case, so I just put together this display of AAA and 10440 lights. This is about 2/3 of my collection. As you can see, I have a lot of copper and brass.

http://s1166.photobucket.com/user/magellan500/media/IMG_5454_zpsi79qsku5.jpeg.html


----------



## eraursls1984

magellan said:


> A friend of mine (RGray) gave me this great case, so I just put together this display of AAA and 10440 lights. This is about 2/3 of my collection. As you can see, I have a lot of copper and brass.
> 
> http://s1166.photobucket.com/user/magellan500/media/IMG_5454_zpsbbt2vsm9.jpeg.html


----------



## jclubbn5

Jeff Hanko custom LF2XT


----------



## magellan

Wow. That's a beautiful LF2XT.


----------



## magellan

There hasn’t been any action on this thread in a while, but I just bought a gold plated Draco 10280 light from Toby in Germany. I now have four different Draco models, and a couple of Drake’s, so when this arrives I’ll post a family photo.


----------



## magellan

My family of Draco’s and a Drake. These little Modamags are among the great pocket lights. (My one other Drake seems to have temporarily walked off). Will post an updated photo when the gold-plated Draco arrives from Germany. Also shown are a Veleno Helix Zi zirconium 10180 and a rare Lummi Wee prototype 10180.

http://imgbox.com/v0Cp1yZe


----------



## magellan

An updated photo of my Draco family, which includes the Draco Rocket AiTiN limited edition (slightly longer model on right), a chrome plated (far left), a DLC (next to the Rocket), and two regular titaniums. Just got the DLC in the mail. Currently waiting on a gold-plated one from Germany and will post a photo of the whole family when that arrives.

http://imgbox.com/xjc1NuAi


----------



## magellan

With the arrival of the gold-plated version, an updated photo of my Draco family.

https://imgbox.com/IC6q33mY

http://imgbox.com/zw9RjHz7

(Light details are in my previous post).


----------



## Nichia!




----------



## FLfrk

Nichia! said:


>



Could you identify those lights? I recognize a few but would be interested to know what they all all.


----------



## boo5ted

Surefire Titan Plus
Lumapower LM21
Jetbeam Mini-1


----------



## ampdude

FLfrk said:


> Could you identify those lights? I recognize a few but would be interested to know what they all all.



I would like to know them all too. Some interesting looking ones there.


----------



## Natawa77

yoyoman said:


> Sub-AAA lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DQG Spy and Keys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AAA lights


Amazing little beauty


----------



## Brlewh

Smallest light I got is a copper beta by Prometheus lights. It has a ton of patina and is beat to crap, love that little guy 😂


----------



## magellan

Very cool. And ya gotta luv those little Prometheus lights.


----------



## mcbrat

Here's a heavy CR2/15270 light 

Nickel Silver Deuce Mule CR2 
Light was originally designed for 18350 until i had an issue with machining and had to shorten the body so has a delrin sleeve to fit the 15270.


----------



## magellan

Very nice. It does look like a little tank of a light. ;-)


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## ven

SPY 219b 4k


----------



## Vemice

10180, 10280 and AAA


----------



## bykfixer

A couple of mighty mini's that a fellow flashaholic sent my way. 
The 1st gen JetBeam RRT01 was non working due to a dislodged magnet in the dial ring. Nice little rotary number that goes from a reported o.005 lumens to a whopping 500 with an RCR. It came with an aftermarket red filter since it was used by an astronomer. Super smooth control ring with power cut option by untwisting the body a few degrees. It was repaired by the op who sent it to me. 

The Manker T01 (version 1) is quite the thrower. All kinds of programs available I just use it on low or medium as the 2 lumen throwey low lights up my steps well and medium (60 lumens) lights up the house numbers on homies house across the street from me. The 200 lumen high is seemingly brighter than the numbers suggest. Turbo is said to be 500 from a double a battery. Holy cow. The long press to off thing is weird at first. From off a quick click gets you a very useful low. A long (2 second) press from off remembers where you left it before. It's got some flashy modes and adjustments to the interface available. 

I was just blown away by the infinite adjustable Jet Beam and the mega throw of the little Manker even though both are supposedly "outated" versions. Yup it's a great time to be a flashaholic.


----------



## magellan

Ven, nice little Spy model. I really like them.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

The Olight i3s died, but the pink tube (received 12-18-14) is going strong on my wife's keychain. Amazing little light.


----------



## ven

magellan said:


> Ven, nice little Spy model. I really like them.




Thanks magellan, hope your well. Yes , i am fond of the little DGQ lights, have them on other keys to. Work keys has the HOBI and my door keys(keep separate from car keys as they swing into dash when driving) which is a cooyoo. Its not often i need to fall back on the little key chain lights, but they are always with me for when i do.

Few other small lights together


----------

